# Unusual eyes



## JYoung (Apr 9, 2008)

This is a fly which mimics bees - eristalinus taeniops - but it has the most unusual eyes.


----------



## Yahoozy (Apr 10, 2008)

deeeeeeewd
thats sweet hahah


----------



## mdw (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice, though you focused on the wing?


----------



## Basic8762 (Apr 10, 2008)

really nice shot.


----------



## Traxtor (Apr 10, 2008)

Good shoot. Always wondered how they would look at close range. They can "hover" in the air, can't they?


----------



## JYoung (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone. 

Traxtor: yes they can hover just as bees do.


----------

